# face hug?



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marshall hugging his face.I swear this boy has got me hooked! :heart :blackcat


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very cute!!

My *favorite* is when one of them is sleeping and hug their face while they stretch and squeeze their heads. It makes me /squee and laugh at the same time!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww it's so cute when they do that! I can't resist taking pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

They are such cute creatures....aren't they?? I love when a cat sleeps on all fours...tucks their front feet and head under...so precious


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

A face hug makes it sound like such a cute and comforting action? I always thought it's that they're annoyed by bright lights when they're trying to sleep so they're covering their eyes? Or they just want you to leave them alone, lol...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwww soooo cute! I wasn't sure what to call it but he took his two paws and squeezed his face...hahaha


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

tezster said:


> A face hug makes it sound like such a cute and comforting action? *I always thought it's that they're annoyed by bright lights when they're trying to sleep so they're covering their eyes?* Or they just want you to leave them alone, lol...


Ha! Me too! Much cuter to think of it as a face hug!
View attachment 29306


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine sometimes do it if their noses are cold! I love that pose.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww I love "face hugs"  that's a great description! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww cutie!!!! Yeah more face hug piccys!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I LOVE these pics! Soooo cute! Here's Munch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Face hugs really are the cutest. I like to slide my hand in in their arms so they squeeze my hand too makes my heart melt


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Something so simple....makes me SMILE so big!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes I agree they are so snuggily.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> They are such cute creatures....aren't they?? I love when a cat sleeps on all fours...tucks their front feet and head under...so precious


My daughter calls that pose "the turtle"  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, not a face hug, but this is one of the cutest sleeping pics I have of my former foster Glimmer. She would curl up into a little ball and if you pet her, she'd spread her toes. It was sooooo cute.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> My daughter calls that pose "the turtle"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahaha its soooo cute. Mine haven't done it yet...they have tucked their paws...but no head


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Ok, not a face hug, but this is one of the cutest sleeping pics I have of my former foster Glimmer. She would curl up into a little ball and if you pet her, she'd spread her toes. It was sooooo cute.


We call this "chickie-feet" at my house, but I have _absolutely no idea why._ 

"Face hugs" are what we call "tuckie face".

There are also "foldy paws", "tuckie paws", "clutchy paws", and "kitty flops"... we're an odd bunch over at my house.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahahah. My old cat would crawl under the sheets. And sleep right in the middle...if you pressed on her or pet her while she was under she would give the cutest half purr, half meow


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

tezster said:


> A face hug makes it sound like such a cute and comforting action? I always thought it's that they're annoyed by bright lights when they're trying to sleep so they're covering their eyes? Or they just want you to leave them alone, lol...


That's what I thought too! Squee is the only one to do it too and she does it on a daily basis.

She also can't be bothered to fully stretch sometimes so just sits up, stretches her back and flails her back legs out and then lies back down.

Cats are...strange >^_^<








This is more of a *facepalm than a face hug



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have quite a fair bit of this kinda pict, I called it a "See No Evil" and "Speak No Evil" pict, lol.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OOh! So perfectly curled up,too! Like a chocolate donette...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------

